
Google Faces a Different World in Italy - madh
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/14/technology/internet/14google.html
======
gacek
I really think it is some kind of publicity stunt from the prosecution and
won't hold in court.

However if I was in charge of google, and my executives were found guilty I
would have my side of the story translated and displayed instead of any google
service for all .it users. Avoid further risk.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Nice idea. But keep in mind that this is Italy -- nothing should ever be taken
seriously coming from there. I mean it.

------
nraynaud
I think this has a good side, reminding people that countries still exists and
are different from each other, and those differences are not only holiday
photo landscapes.

~~~
houseabsolute
I don't know if it's a good thing that some countries handle things more
stupidly than others. If the differences were value-free you might have a
really strong claim there, but the good side is vanishingly small in the sea
of colossal buffoonery that this whole situation represents.

~~~
nraynaud
In this instance yes, but the EU keeping (or surrendering in the case of air
travel) personal data from careless (or plain mischievous) hold by foreigners
is a good thing.

I mean it's not only about gun nuts cowboys vs corrupted italians, it's also
about integrating the culture when you enter a country. Germans have a German
way of doing stuff, Italian too, French too. All are different.

As seen from this side of the pond, free speech and gun fandom (and the mix of
both) are just a costly (in human lives) buffoonery too, that makes no sense
when compared to the prudery about sex. I mean it's cultural differences and
it touches business too, yes. A french company sending racy ads in he US would
cause quite a stir, leaving a shitty video 2 months after it have been
reported in Italy gets you in trouble. And when you set foot in a country you
try to adapt. I've seen many companies "adapt" their prices "the european way"
(that often mean 1€ = $1) maybe now it's time for adapting the rest too.

------
idebug
using the same logic, couldn't they also take paper manufacturers to court,
because someone wrote or drew something offensive on a piece of paper once
upon a time? i don't understand the reasoning behind this.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Only if the paper manufacturer then went and published the offensive words /
drawings as well.

~~~
dkersten
Newspapers have often done this.

~~~
nraynaud
and they have special laws to be held accountable about that.

